# Perfect mARC wingers



## OHduck_hunter (May 15, 2021)

Anyone have experience with Perfect mARC wingers? 
Reviews?


----------



## birddogn_tc (Apr 24, 2015)

I have seen a video of one being set up. Looks like a lot more effort than other brands.


----------



## bryangirolami (Nov 23, 2019)

I have two of the Perfect Marc wingers and a training buddy has 4. We both choose to use Garmin plug and play releases with them. 

Not sure why someone would thing they are more complicated to set up, they are way easier than zinger or gunners up to put together, set up and use. 

You also basically get 3 wingers in one, the legs extend out to give you a short, medium and long throw winger. If I'm using bumpers the short setting is plenty, throws them almost to far. I've found the medium or short setting to give about the equivalent of a good hand thrown duck throw by someone who has done it a lot.

The "set up" consists of folding it open and putting in two pins, and extending the legs if you want.

The release is far superior to others and uses a roller type system. 

If you have any particular questions about them ask, be happy to answer.


----------



## Milletro (Aug 4, 2009)

birddogn_tc said:


> I have seen a video of one being set up. Looks like a lot more effort than other brands.


Perfect mARC wingers have a patented hinge-less design that is focused on safety, reliability and throw performance. To eliminate hinges, the set-up process is different, take a look at this setup video as a comparison.
Perfect_mARC_SetUp_Comparison
I hope this helps clear up any questions.


----------

